# compilazione qglviewer libs

## die-hard

Salve ragazzi ho bisogno delle seguenti librerie, ho trovato l'ebuild in rete, la compilazione va a buon fine ma l'installazione da rogne:

```

ER_EXPORT_WIDGETS -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDesigner -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/qt4/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXml -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXml -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScript -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScript -I/usr/include/qt4 -I.. -I/usr/include -I.moc -I. qglviewerPlugin.Qt4.h -o .moc/moc_qglviewerPlugin.Qt4.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT -Wall -W -fPIC -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_PLUGIN -DQT_SCRIPT_LIB -DQT_XML_LIB -DQT_OPENGL_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQDESIGNER_EXPORT_WIDGETS -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDesigner -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/qt4/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXml -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXml -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScript -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScript -I/usr/include/qt4 -I.. -I/usr/include -I.moc -I. -o .obj/moc_qglviewerPlugin.Qt4.o .moc/moc_qglviewerPlugin.Qt4.cpp

rm -f libqglviewerplugin.so

g++ -shared -o libqglviewerplugin.so .obj/qglviewerPlugin.Qt4.o .obj/moc_qglviewerPlugin.Qt4.o   -L/usr/lib/qt4 -L/usr/lib -L../QGLViewer -lQGLViewer -lQtScript -L/usr/lib/mysql -L/usr/lib/qt4 -lQtXml -lQtOpenGL -L/usr/lib -lQtGui -lpng -lSM -lICE -lXrender -lXrandr -lXfixes -lXcursor -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lXext -lX11 -lQtCore -lz -lm -lrt -ldl -lQtDesigner -lGLU -lGL -lpthread 

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libqglviewer-2.2.6.3/work/libQGLViewer-2.2.6-3/designerPlugin'

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-libs/libqglviewer-2.2.6.3

>>> Install libqglviewer-2.2.6.3 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libqglviewer-2.2.6.3/image/ category sys-libs

make: *** No rule to make target `install_target'.  Stop.

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-libs/libqglviewer-2.2.6.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_install

 *             environment, line 2925:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       INSTALL_ROOT=${D} make install_target install_include || die;

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libqglviewer-2.2.6.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libqglviewer-2.2.6.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-libs/libqglviewer-2.2.6.3:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-libs/libqglviewer-2.2.6.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_install

 *             environment, line 2925:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       INSTALL_ROOT=${D} make install_target install_include || die;

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libqglviewer-2.2.6.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libqglviewer-2.2.6.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

Forse ho sbagliato nella creazione della categoria, ovvero ho messo l'ebuild in /usr/portage/sys-libs/libqglviewer-2.2.6.3

----------

## djinnZ

a parte il fatto che al prossimo sync te lo perdi l'ebuild, devi attivare l'overlay locale come da documentazione (mi sento pigro e non metto il link),codesto  *Quote:*   

> make: *** No rule to make target `install_target' 

  mi fa pensare che il codice dell'ebuild non sia corretto. Poiché non ho idea di dove sei andato a pescarlo forse potresti pensare di postarlo per vedere cosa non va o andarti a leggere la guida per fare gli ebuild ed il readme del pacchetto per capire come farlo funzionare.

----------

## die-hard

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> a parte il fatto che al prossimo sync te lo perdi l'ebuild, devi attivare l'overlay locale come da documentazione (mi sento pigro e non metto il link),codesto  *Quote:*   make: *** No rule to make target `install_target'   mi fa pensare che il codice dell'ebuild non sia corretto. Poiché non ho idea di dove sei andato a pescarlo forse potresti pensare di postarlo per vedere cosa non va o andarti a leggere la guida per fare gli ebuild ed il readme del pacchetto per capire come farlo funzionare.

 

ecco l'ebuild:

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/qtparted/qtparted-0.4.0.ebuild,v 1.9 2005/03/11 21:05:18 carlo Exp $

inherit kde-functions

DESCRIPTION="Simple 3D viewer class for Qt OpenGL applications"

HOMEPAGE="http://artis.imag.fr/Software/QGLViewer/index.html"

SRC_URI="http://artis.imag.fr/Members/Gilles.Debunne/QGLViewer/src/libQGLViewer-2.0.0-5.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE="doc"

RDEPEND="virtual/opengl 

      >=x11-libs/qt-3.1"

S="${WORKDIR}/libQGLViewer-2.0.0-5"

src_compile() {

   set-qtdir 3

   cd ${S}/QGLViewer

   qmake QGLViewer.pro -o Makefile \

      PREFIX=/usr || die "qmake failed"

   emake || die "emake failed"

   cd ../designerPlugin

   qmake designerPlugin.pro -o Makefile \

      PREFIX=/usr INCLUDE_DIR=.. \

      LIB_DIR=../QGLViewer || die "qmake failed"

   emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   cd ${S}/QGLViewer

   INSTALL_ROOT=${D} make \

      install_target install_include || die

   cd ../designerPlugin

   INSTALL_ROOT=${D} make \

      install_target || die

   dodoc ../CHANGELOG ../README

   if use doc ; then

      dohtml -r ../doc/*

      cp -P -r ../examples ${D}/usr/share/doc/${P}/

   fi

}
```

l'unica modifica apportata è stata quella di sostituire alla versione libQGLViewer-2.0.0-5.tar.gz la libQGLViewer-2.2.6-3.tar.gz

----------

## djinnZ

vai in /var/tmp/sys-libs/libqglviewer-2.2.6.3/work/libqglviewer-2.2.6.3 e leggiti i file README od INSTALL per capire come si fa a fare la compilazione manuale per modificare l'ebuild di conseguenza, a naso il comando sarà cambiato da make install_target install_source a make install ma è anche possibile che la dir di destinazione vada specificata nel configure (cioè va aggiunta al qmake) e non tramite variabile ambiente per dirne una o si dovrà usare qmake non saprei e visto che sono alle prese con entratel,  OOo 2.4 e sono di convegno non posso aiutarti ma credo di averti messo sulla buona strada.

----------

## die-hard

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> vai in /var/tmp/sys-libs/libqglviewer-2.2.6.3/work/libqglviewer-2.2.6.3 e leggiti i file README od INSTALL per capire come si fa a fare la compilazione manuale per modificare l'ebuild di conseguenza, a naso il comando sarà cambiato da make install_target install_source a make install ma è anche possibile che la dir di destinazione vada specificata nel configure (cioè va aggiunta al qmake) e non tramite variabile ambiente per dirne una o si dovrà usare qmake non saprei e visto che sono alle prese con entratel,  OOo 2.4 e sono di convegno non posso aiutarti ma credo di averti messo sulla buona strada.

 

ho provato già a seguire la guida di installazione, ma dopo aver compilato e fatto make install il sistema nn mi rileva le qgl libs, come posso fare?

----------

## djinnZ

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> capire come si fa a fare la compilazione manuale per modificare l'ebuild di conseguenza

 hai modificato l'ebuild o hai lanciato il make install da shell?

----------

## die-hard

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   capire come si fa a fare la compilazione manuale per modificare l'ebuild di conseguenza hai modificato l'ebuild o hai lanciato il make install da shell?

 

ho compilato la libreria da sorgenti e la compilazione va  abuon fine ed anke l'installazione, ma quando cerco di compilare il software che utilizzi quest'ultima, mi dice che qgl non è presente nel sistema  :Sad: 

Per quanto riguarda l'ebuild io ho modificato solo l'url dal quale scaricare i sorgenti, aggiungendo così la versione corrente. Con l'ebuild la compilazione va a buon fine, solo quando si tratta di installare la lib, ho il problema esposto prima. Spero di essere stato chiaro.

Grazie per le info

----------

## djinnZ

Modifica l'ebuild oppure usa package.provided (che a me ha sempre dato grane e non è una soluzione pulita).

Un paio di prove le puoi fare, per evitare di ricompilare puoi lanciare un touch /var/tmp/sys-libs/libqglviewer-2.2.6.3/.compiled e provare a cambiare i comandi nella sezione src_install

----------

## die-hard

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Modifica l'ebuild oppure usa package.provided (che a me ha sempre dato grane e non è una soluzione pulita).
> 
> Un paio di prove le puoi fare, per evitare di ricompilare puoi lanciare un touch /var/tmp/sys-libs/libqglviewer-2.2.6.3/.compiled e provare a cambiare i comandi nella sezione src_install

 

modificato l'ebuild ma il sistema mi dice che le qgl libs non sono installate, help me pls...

```

VaioTux complearn-gui-1.0.6 # ./configure 

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for g++... g++

checking for C++ compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C++ compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of g++... gcc3

checking for moc... moc

checking for uic... uic

checking for pkg-config... pkg-config

Consulting pkg-config database

CPPFLAGS= -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/QGLViewer/ -I /usr/include/qt3   -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1   -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1   -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1   -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1   -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1  

LDFLAGS= -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/lib -L/lib -L/usr/X11R6/lib -L/usr/include/QGLViewer/ -lgsl -lgslcblas -lm   -lglib-2.0   -lgdk_pixbuf_xlib-2.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0   -lcairo   -lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0   -lgdk-x11-2.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0   -lgdk-x11-2.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0   -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0   -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0  

Done with pkg-config database

Enabling performance optimizations.

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3

checking for pow in -lm... yes

checking for pthread_mutex_init in -lpthread... yes

checking for dBodyCreate in -lode... yes

checking for main in -lqglviewer... no

configure: error: must have QGLViewer library installed

VaioTux complearn-gui-1.0.6 # 

```

----------

